# Suggested reading?



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking to setup my first garden railroad layout this summer - see this thread. 

Can someone suggest a good book or website that details construction of a garden setup? Underlayment, track base, etc. I want to make sure I do it right the first time!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I wish I had a good pointer for you - there are however books available on the subject, if you head over to Amazon.com there are probably tons from Kalmbach (Model Railroader) and others.

When I do a garden layout, I am just going to wing it and use my years of life experience to get the job done 

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

tworail said:


> I wish I had a good pointer for you - there are however books available on the subject, if you head over to Amazon.com there are probably tons from Kalmbach (Model Railroader) and others.
> 
> When I do a garden layout, I am just going to wing it and use my years of life experience to get the job done
> 
> Let us know how you make out!


Thanks, unfortunately I haven't had much experience with trains since I was a kid myself, so I'm not sure how that will help! I'll search out what I can find, and maybe write a tech article here to show what I do in the end.


----------

